# Another one bites the dust...



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I know I can be a real A-hole to work for, especially when I have to repeat myself or when I tell you exactly what I want done and how to do it and you do something different. But I think this one really takes the cake! 

So Friday I tell my repair guy who has been working with me for a few months what I want him to do. After I explain what needs to be done, I say "The rented equipment needs to be back by 5pm or I pay for another day. If you are making progress just stay until it's done, I won't mind paying for another day. If you're not making any progress get outta there by 4 so you can get the machine back."

He shows up at 2:30, he worked about 2-3 hours on the job not counting travel. I asked is it done and he says almost and insert excuse after excuse here. I was with my book keeper so I didn't lay in on him too hard, but I told him he has to go back on Monday (today) to finish. 

So I went on Saturday to check out if his excuses were legit. I don't need to go into details but the excuses were bull chit. 

Today he arrvies at about 9am, (which I know is late but I wanted him to miss traffic, and now I digress) gives me an attitude because I told him to clean the truck before he goes. I asked him again why he left early on Friday, when he repeats his answer, I call him on his bull chit. I remind him again today. "Do what ever it takes to finish, get it done. It has to be finished today."

I pull up at 1pm and he was packing up the van, and guess what... not done. I asked him wtf, I reminded him of my orders. he asked why I was mad at him. I explained, I told him twice to do what ever it took to finish the job. He said he was "done with this sh it done with this sh it." I asked him what he meant, he said "I quit." I told him I would give him 5 minutes to collect his thoughts, after 5 minutes he said he would finish today but when he got back he was done. I said "In that case you are done now. I'll finish it."


I just don't understand. But what ever.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Great instructions for this type... Before you do anything- think about it and then do the exact opposite.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Pisses me off when half a$$'s don't consider how much rental equipment costs and what they could save in the long run and THEN it blows my mind that they don't want to save the company money on something like this to show the boss he cares about the company and THEN when they don't do give a rats A$$ about profitability they come asking for a raise.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

BrandRoof said:


> they come asking for a raise.


He asked for a raise about 3 weeks ago. I told him what he needed to do to get a raise. I told him I need to rely on him that all I want to do is give him an address and trust it will get done. When I can do that, he will get a raise. 

Let's not overlook the fact that he asked for $15 an hour and I started him at $17.50. Sounds like he got a raise on day 1.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys like that is whats wrong with America. Even my Liberal friends speak about how their kids have this sense of "Entitlement" I just laugh... Sorry Grump but the employee pool will get much worse before it gets better!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The advice of one of my other workers who happens to be a Polish American, "Hire a Mexican or a Polish, they want to work." Sad state of society, that for the most part I agree with him. I have said numerous times, American workers around here fall into 3 categories; Union, Business owner, or Crack Head... You either are one of the 3, a combination of the 3, or are on your way to becoming one of the 3, if you are American born and work in the trades in the Chicago area. 

If he applies for unemployment he will be the first person in 10 years of running my company that I will turn down. Not for spite, because I have allowed a few people in the past to get unemployment even if they didn't deserve it, but because I suspect that may be his plan and plus he quit, wasn't fired; his claim if filed will be denied. 


This brings me off topic as well but applies to what you said, Pie. An employee who worked for me full time for 5 straight years and worked for me on and off for the last 3 years (aprox ~8 years of employment) just left town TODAY. He is leaving his wife (not a divorce or seperation) for work at a company he used to work for 20 years ago in Utah. A few days ago his wife posted on Facebook how she was losing her soul mate because Chicago didn't offer him any opportunities for work. I'm sorry, but I was furious when I saw that.

Why was I furious? Because he was spoiled. After I let him go after downsizing 3 years ago and he sat on unemployment for a year before even looking for work, and went to work somewhere else, but I suspect got fired for being lazy, then when he came back to work for me didn't want to do anything except flat work. I would ask him if he wanted to do this shingle repair, or that gutter repair. Naaa Naaa Nope. He only wanted flat work. Sorry but flat work is only part of what we do. So what opportunities was he not being offered by Chicago? I could have given him an average of 38 hour work weeks if he wasn't so picky. When he told me he was leaving, he also stated if I could get him an average of 25 hours of work each week he could afford to stay. Well, I could have if he accepted the work I was offering. 

He is a true friend and was very valuable to the company, and I will miss him. But damned he had his lazy moments!


----------

